# 6.7 powerstroke problems?



## Fordzilla06

Had my new to me 2011 6.7 powerstroke F250 for 2 days. Bought from the dealer used with 15k miles. This truck is hot rodded out, 6" lift 37" mud grapplers, dpf delete, xrt programmer, the works. Fast as can be and looks awesome. Anybody been having any problems with the new motors? I was cruising down the highway this afternoon at about 70 when bam!! Loud pop, lost all power to the turbo, give it gas and rolling coal out the pipe. Limped to the shoulder and called the tow truck. Towed it home, assessed the situation, blown up inter cooler connector tube. $220 later I'm back on the road. Anybody know if this is a common problem? Is the tune too hot? I'm running my xrt on wild, thinking about kicking it down to mild. Inside the inter cooler tube I noticed it was really greasy black mess. Is this common?


----------



## Profish00

yup common, was you rolling coal when it blew?


----------



## goodwood

this is just generally speaking about powerstrokes. one reason you have oil in your intercooler is the crankcase vents into your intake which is why many do a mod on it when they turn up the hp. another could be a turbo seal but if youre truck is running fine then obviously youre ok. dont forget to cool down the engine before ******** down- longer turbo life. 

a boot thats blown off can be cleaned, hairsprayed and reinstalled. common when you turn up the boost. dieselsite.com offers boot sets. dunno if the 67 is available yet. search online for single pieces. they range 20-40 bucks. 

how much boost were you running? 

glad youre back on the road.


----------



## Fordzilla06

goodwood said:


> this is just generally speaking about powerstrokes. one reason you have oil in your intercooler is the crankcase vents into your intake which is why many do a mod on it when they turn up the hp. another could be a turbo seal but if youre truck is running fine then obviously youre ok. dont forget to cool down the engine before ******** down- longer turbo life.
> 
> a boot thats blown off can be cleaned, hairsprayed and reinstalled. common when you turn up the boost. dieselsite.com offers boot sets. dunno if the 67 is available yet. search online for single pieces. they range 20-40 bucks.
> 
> how much boost were you running?
> 
> glad youre back on the road.


Yes rolling a bit of coal at time of combustion. I am not sure how much post I'm running, but getting into it looks like about 30-35 psi, according to my gauge on the dash. The tube that was blown off actually blew up, the metal clip that holds it to the manifold, chunks of plastics, gone, never to be found again.


----------



## ReelWork

Curious, did this truck still come with a warranty or as-is? Post up some pics too... Sounds like it's a really nice looking super duty.


----------



## goodwood

Fordzilla06 said:


> Yes rolling a bit of coal at time of combustion. I am not sure how much post I'm running, but getting into it looks like about 30-35 psi, according to my gauge on the dash. The tube that was blown off actually blew up, the metal clip that holds it to the manifold, chunks of plastics, gone, never to be found again.


hopefully it was just a bad boot. ford ones are pretty thin and the clamps can be stapled in that leads tearing.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Pics... Curious as well on the warranty


----------



## Profish00

As far as the oil, install the CCV mod. It keeps oil out.


----------



## Fordzilla06

C.Hern5972 said:


> Pics... Curious as well on the warranty


About the warranty. With the dpf delete, ford won't honor the warranty. I have to find a dpf system to keep in the garage in case of warranty work. I will need to install the dpf system and remove the programmer download prior to taking in for service, as I said, oly had the truck for two days and it didn't come with the dpf system. I'll post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Fordzilla06

Profish00 said:


> As far as the oil, install the CCV mod. It keeps oil out.


Don't think they make one for the 6.7 yet.


----------



## Fordzilla06

goodwood said:


> hopefully it was just a bad boot. ford ones are pretty thin and the clamps can be stapled in that leads tearing.


The boots are made of hard plastic, they clamp onto the manifold with a metal spring clamp. They clamp blew off, spring nowhere to be found and half of the connector was gone as well as the o-ring split. I have now turned the tune down to mild in hopes of keeping the boost down a bit.


----------



## j-haynie

If you bought the truck from a dealer with all those mods on it and they said it has warranty, then they are liable for repairs if not covered. Unless you signed something stating you bought knowing it does not have warranty.


----------



## ReelWork

Exactly...


----------



## FishOnOne

j-haynie said:


> If you bought the truck from a dealer with all those mods on it and they said it has warranty, then they are liable for repairs if not covered. Unless you signed something stating you bought knowing it does not have warranty.


The OP said Ford won't honor the warrenty due to the DPF delete. The selling dealer doesn't honor the factory warrenty... Ford does. With these mods including a tuner the factory warrenty on the drivetrain is history!

OP,
This is the first I've heard of the hard plastic boot busting. I suspect the overboost/pressure is more than the plastic boot can handle so you may want to go down on your tune.

Also some are reporting that the rods on these engines are the weak link and you should not exceed ~ 550hp or catastraphic failure could happen.

Stock trucks appear to be pretty reliable. There's been some sensors failures, defective valves, and HPFP/fuel system failures, but all relatively low numbers.

Owning one of these trucks without a warrenty is very risky!


----------



## Fordzilla06

FishOnOne said:


> The OP said Ford won't honor the warrenty due to the DPF delete. The selling dealer doesn't honor the factory warrenty... Ford does. With these mods including a tuner the factory warrenty on the drivetrain is history!
> 
> OP,
> This is the first I've heard of the hard plastic boot busting. I suspect the overboost/pressure is more than the plastic boot can handle so you may want to go down on your tune.
> 
> Also some are reporting that the rods on these engines are the weak link and you should not exceed ~ 550hp or catastraphic failure could happen.
> 
> Stock trucks appear to be pretty reliable. There's been some sensors failures, defective valves, and HPFP/fuel system failures, but all relatively low numbers.
> 
> Owning one of these trucks without a warrenty is very risky!


Yup good call, I have kicked it down to the mild tune. No longer rolling coal or screeching tires. It was fun while it lasted. But for the warranty, it is still under warranty, I just need to install the dpf system prior to bringing it in for service.


----------



## Profish00

I don't want to freak you out, but Your vin # may be black listed on the computer already.

Reason why they made you pay for the hose.


----------



## FishOnOne

Fordzilla06 said:


> Yup good call, I have kicked it down to the mild tune. No longer rolling coal or screeching tires. It was fun while it lasted. But for the warranty, it is still under warranty, I just need to install the dpf system prior to bringing it in for service.


I believe these new trucks record if a AM tuner has been installed and/or deleted, and that will void any drivetrain warrenty without a doubt. Ford is soooo critical of warranty repairs now that if a major repair is required a Ford Field tech has to approve it before the dealer can perform the repair.

Good luck...


----------



## TIMBOv2

FishOnOne said:


> I believe these new trucks record if a AM tuner has been installed and/or deleted, and that will void any drivetrain warrenty without a doubt. Ford is soooo critical of warranty repairs now that if a major repair is required a Ford Field tech has to approve it before the dealer can perform the repair.
> 
> Good luck...


I think they have been able to scan on board computers for a while now. Even though some tuners claim to leave no tracks in system I think they are full of it.


----------

